# The ENF's Vs. The INF's



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Why do the enf's seem much happier than the inf's? ENFJs and ENFP's just seem to have a better track record when it comes to staying happy. I personally assume it must have to do with the fact that NF's love people....the enf's are always in contact with people....but the inf's have to balance their NFness with their Introverted nature. What do you think?


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I think Extroverts naturally seem happier because they are more often around other people.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

TurranMC said:


> I think Extroverts naturally seem happier because they are more often around other people.


awesome....not really....shit


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Your hypothesis, thehigher, is certainly possible; it could also be that, as ENFx types, they have an extroverted function first, and therefore appear to manifest their emotions in the extroverted world. At the very least, ENFJs do use Fe first.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

thehigher said:


> Why do the enf's seem much happier than the inf's? ENFJs and ENFP's just seem to have a better track record when it comes to staying happy. I personally assume it must have to do with the fact that NF's love people....the enf's are always in contact with people....but the inf's have to balance their NFness with their Introverted nature. What do you think?



Certainly a big factor to staying "happy" would be the E function. Extroverts fuel happiness via a default inclination to not become or feel isolated meaning to associate with people, they have to remain positive individuals. Not many people like to converse with grumpy people. I have also read somewhere that extroverts have higher average levels of positive emotions because they react more positively than introverts to the same daily stimuli and events. In other words, it's that reaction that contributes to their overall well-being of happiness.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy said:


> Certainly a big factor to staying "happy" would be the E function. Extroverts fuel happiness via a default inclination to not become or feel isolated meaning to associate with people, they have to remain positive individuals. Not many people like to converse with grumpy people. I have also read somewhere that extroverts have higher average levels of positive emotions because they react more positively than introverts to the same daily stimuli and events. In other words, it's that reaction that contributes to their overall well-being of happiness.



andddd shit.


gots ta find me some people!


----------



## WyldFire777 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Neuroticism*



Happy said:


> Certainly a big factor to staying "happy" would be the E function. Extroverts fuel happiness via a default inclination to not become or feel isolated meaning to associate with people, they have to remain positive individuals. Not many people like to converse with grumpy people. I have also read somewhere that extroverts have higher average levels of positive emotions because they react more positively than introverts to the same daily stimuli and events. In other words, it's that reaction that contributes to their overall well-being of happiness.


Yes, I've read this too. And neuroticism describes the level of how much you react to negative emotions. I'm not sure if iNtuitive's have this more than Sensing people, but I'm sure Feeling people have it more than Thinking. So that's not a very good combination... low extroversion and high neuroticism.


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

we love people. in general, people make us happy. so, because we tend to immerse ourselves in groups and the like, we're constantly surrounded by people in general.

also, i've noticed that some of us have a tendency to hide our sadness from the world. we may not hide other emotions (like when we're frustrated, or mad, or happy), but extreme sadness we tend to keep to ourselves. i for one, feel guilty if i'm sad around people, as then i feel as if i'm ruining their day. so, the appearing happy could also just be a mask. but, in general, we just tend to be happy people.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

unbeingdead said:


> we love people. in general, people make us happy. so, because we tend to immerse ourselves in groups and the like, we're constantly surrounded by people in general.
> 
> also, i've noticed that some of us have a tendency to hide our sadness from the world. we may not hide other emotions (like when we're frustrated, or mad, or happy), but extreme sadness we tend to keep to ourselves. i for one, feel guilty if i'm sad around people, as then i feel as if i'm ruining their day. so, the appearing happy could also just be a mask. but, in general, we just tend to be happy people.


Right, I get that you are happy people. That's why I asked. 

I don't like bringing other people down as well and I have a mask as well.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I think it's probably partly that E types are not so easily overwhelmed. My introversion is mostly related to the fact that I am overstimulated by excessive social contact, which becomes draining because of the sensory and emotional overload that occurs when there are too many voices speaking too loudly without any recovery time to quietly process ideas. I need social contact in order to be content, perhaps more than an E type, not in quantity, but in a deeper, more involved way. I also need an optimal level of sensory and emotional stimulation, which in my case would be less than the amount I receive in the average social situation. The two needs do conflict, and on top of that, the social requirements of an INF- are naturally challenging to fulfill just because of how much harder it is to find deep connections with like-minded people when you are abnormal, socially awkward, and uncomfortably vulnerable. Many just learn to live with loneliness, holding on to the life-sustaining hope of being magically blessed with an ideal connection someday.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SVALP (Nov 3, 2009)

snail nailed it, I'd say. Even though we introverts can spend quite some time without people, we still need them. But we can also be overwhelmed by them, which may make us drift away from people altogether. Kinda ironic, and it can be quite bad for us, but that's how it is :\


----------



## Latte (Nov 24, 2009)

Whilst not explicitly disagreeing with what has been previously uttered, I would like to point out that extraverts on average probably get more +gladness in the vacinity of people they like (on an average encounter) than introverts. Simply due to an immense difference in craving for, and positively responding to higher amounts of stimuli.
This could skew the perception of how much more happy they are in general, as it is when one is together with them that one obtains the data that the perception would be built upon.


----------



## Tal (Oct 19, 2009)

For me it's less of a social thing and more of the way things effect me in general, a lot of things that INFP's would take to heart just seem to bounce off me.

When I do take something to heart I'm usually able to examine it on a deep level without getting consumed by it, and once I've vented it (this does take the social into account, but it's usually one on one for me) I'm able to ignore it and stay positive until it goes away. 

A lot of times being positive is an actual conscious choice I have to make even when I'm alone and it's the last thing in the world I feel like being. The negative feelings are still there, just pushed to the background really. I usually do something to try and change my head space, like watch a funny movie or something, make myself laugh, and by the time it's over I feel better.


----------



## Vagabond (Oct 25, 2009)

I agree with pretty much everything that's been said so far. I'll add that I think being introverted makes it easier to isolate ourselves and lose a sense of perspective on our problems in life, because we're so wrapped up in our own minds and no one's around to help us be grounded.

I also really, really agree with the last post - most of all, happiness is created.


----------



## INFpharmacist (Aug 7, 2009)

I don't mind NOT be happy all the time. I like a variety of emotions. I think it feels better to experience everything; it adds to the quality of my life.


----------



## Zally (Nov 29, 2009)

snail, thank you for your post. I think I was able to get into the Introvert head for a while.



Tal said:


> A lot of times being positive is an actual conscious choice I have to make even when I'm alone and it's the last thing in the world I feel like being. The negative feelings are still there, just pushed to the background really.


Exactly. And the negative feelings are much easier to forget with people around you. Sometimes I just escape from my blue feelings by socializing with others. Cause if I got something very agonizing to deal with, it kind of explodes to me when I'm alone. So I try to keep myself busy.


----------

